# Thinking of adding another



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Yea we are, we are thinking of getting another dog on the yard, this one would be a house dog though. Considering getting a blue heeler for the girls. Wonder if they can pull........????


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

a blue heeler would be great for the girls, i've owned several (since i've worked livestock most of my life) they are great dogs, VERY protective over their humans (which is a good thing for young children-esp. for girls, keeps those pesky boys away!! lol.) trace (the one my 'rents have now) has never pulled anything, but coy, the one we had before trace, he would pull smaller things, like a cart with a haybale on it, i dont know if they could pull big amounts like APBT's can, but they can pull. it seems like they wouldn't have a prb. they have the muscle for it, i would just be concered about their short legs and joint prbs. , i dont know if it was from old age (which i'm sure alot of it was) but coy got arthirist really bad alot younger age than what trace has. good luck ,ofk, we wanna see pics!!!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

If Poodles, Corgis, Aussies, Airedales, and other breeds can pull, I'd imagine an ACD can pull. Might be fun.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

I don't see why not. Word to wise though I used to own Queensland heelers and I did herding trails with them.

They will try to herd children and heelers are mean. lol..they BITE when they herd and hold on. YOu can of course correct it early, but they are high high drive dogs. It would be awsome to see one pulling.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

oh we have had heelers before, remeber I work with horses and have done cowhand work for many many years. Im not at all unfamiliar with the breed. I was being sarcastic about the pulling, its hard to tell over the internet. I will see if I can find some pics of Ruger and Jr, former heelers we have had. Both were killed, one by a horse the other by a car, (which was strange as the dog never left the yard!)


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

What's wrong with Pomerainians? lol


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

uhhhh no!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Oh come on Andy, you know he's cool.. lol

He don't eat much, his turds are small and there is absolutely no possible way of anyone stepping foot on my property without him telling us..HA!


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

OFK... you could add a teacup chiuaua(??) too while you're at it LOL! No, Seriously, I have heard awsme things about Heelers pulling--cool!


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Yeah my last Heeler 'Spades' got kicked in the head, he went real mean after that we had to put him down eventually  I love them though, if I wasn't so caught up with Weight Pull and the other Pitty activities I'd probably have another!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

You will have to post pictures and soon as you get another dog. I'm in love the Nova Scotia Duck Toller that is what DaVinci is half of. I think they are a get dog. I always wanted an Austrailian Shepherd too.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

In all honesty the only other breed I have ever cared for were English Springer Spaniels.









and a field bred ESS


----------



## dennispits (Jul 1, 2008)

I am a Rottie fan. Thought about getting one to gaurd my bulldogs


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Boxer's dobermins greyhounds ... Those would be my picks LOL...


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Im more of a hungarian vizsla guy i had one growing up. It was the best. Great with kids smart athletic and gorgeous almost looks like a rangy rednose. My parents used it for pointing and flushing when hunting with their falcons. Good working/ family dog.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Ever think about a good rescue? Hey, two birds with one stone...


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Bulldog that is.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

OldFortKennels said:


> oh we have had heelers before, remeber I work with horses and have done cowhand work for many many years. Im not at all unfamiliar with the breed. I was being sarcastic about the pulling, its hard to tell over the internet. I will see if I can find some pics of Ruger and Jr, former heelers we have had. Both were killed, one by a horse the other by a car, (which was strange as the dog never left the yard!)


yea that's what happen to coy, he was running the cow (as usual) but being he had arthritis really bad he wasn't as quick as he thought he was and one of the cow clipped him on the side, broke some ribs and punchured his left lung. we rushed him to the vet but their wasn't much they could do for him but put him down. =( RIP COY


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

ericschevy said:


> What's wrong with Pomerainians? lol


eric, that is soooo cute!! omg! where did you get that outfit?!


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

lol, Dollar store..


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

ericschevy said:


> lol, Dollar store..


really? i wish our dollar stores had cute stuff like that...they only have like food, some chew toys and that's about it, no outfits...=( it's a shame too, cuz i love me some dollar store and big lots.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

FINALLY found it
Pic of my Queensland "Spades" went all crazy after taking a hoof to the head.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

chic4pits said:


> eric, that is soooo cute!! omg! where did you get that outfit?!


Here's Rocky wearing the same outfit..lol


----------

